# When does the risk of cot death pass



## karenb (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi 

At what age does the rist of cot death pass my two are moving out of our room next weekend and into their own room together. I have the sensor monitors on but only really wanted to use them for 6 months as my friend is adamant that these cause cancers in later life.  

Another friend said the risk is dramaticly reducted after 12 weeks whats true ? 

Thanks 

Karen


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The risks are reduced at around 6 mths.

I would also be interested to know where your friend found out that sensor pads cause cancers in later life. Could you let me know

Have a read of:

http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Publicationsandstatistics/Publications/PublicationsPolicyAndGuidance/DH_4123625

Jxx*

UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS*


----------

